# Sod installation cost



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

Can somebody give me a idea what this stuff cost to install,the old grass has already been removed,its approx 3375 sq ft.Just got a price for the sod itself for .50 sq ft does that sound right? Or anyone interested in installing it.Its in lindenhurst,NY. Thanks


----------

